# Managing prior LR Catalog Zip files



## MKG (Oct 14, 2017)

*Operating System*: Mac OS X El Capitan

*Lightroom Version:  *
Lightroom version: CC 2015.6.1 [ 1083169 ]
Version: 10.11 [6]

*Question or Description of Problem: *Is it safe to move prior LR catalog Zip files to an External Hard Drive.  I function off of a MBPro Laptop and need to create more space.  The backup files are over 325MB ea.  What is best practice?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes, you can store them anywhere you like. But the best practise is to trash a lot of them. There is no reason to keep dozens of backups. Just keep a few of the most recent ones, and perhaps one old backup just in case you would need to retrieve something from long ago.


----------

